# POST & DISCUSS: Favorite Songs to Demo on your Vehicle Stereo



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I have the remastered version of this song and it sounds really awesome. The acoustic guitar strings resonating and the vocals are crisp and clear, minimal drums, but then that soft synth kicks in and my stereo comes alive, and is truly magical...







What songs sound great on your car stereo and why???


*(NOTE: Please don't just post a a string of songs - you can do that in the "What are you listening to thread" this thread is about DISCUSSING what makes the song sound great. Posts without a discussion - risk being deleted ...apologies in advance...)*


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I very much enjoy Telegraph Road by Dire Straits. In a.system with good LFR, the beginning of the song has such a low rumble that you almost think something is wrong with the recording. When the lyrics start the rumble fades out and you realize, damn, that was bass! The rest of the song is very clear and dynamic albeit a bit long.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

AGAIN.. posts with DISCUSSION ONLY in here please...


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

May need to copy ErinH but Money For Nothing by Dire Straits intro with the drums and guitar are epic for staging and impact. 

The Chain (last 1/3 when it kicks in) by Fleetwood Mac but that’s cliched.

Recent favourites are All is Full of Love by Bjork for the sub impact and Deep Honey by Goldfrapp for similar reasons and to test the top end with female vocals. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

For female vocals I like chlaras new album or Tracey chapman, just to test the purity of the upper midrange

Male vocals and midbass integration I like a bit of gregory porter, that will end up at your feet of midbass phase and timing isn’t good!

sub bass Justin Bieber sorry… not sorry at all for including bieber… it goes some on a pair of IB15au

infected mushroom is good for giving it some hoof! Gobs of electric midbass/upper sub bass! As is knife party - centipede… loving the low end! 🥰

Jennifer warnes - bird on a wire is good for just throwing things around a sound stage if someone’s not heard a nice stereo before!

for chills up the spine I love a bit of Lucia silvas covering nothing else matters… awesome cover of a top tune! Pure nectar from her album breathe in! Brings me to tears when it’s good! Just yes…






i hope this statisfies the discussion side of this post


----------



## kgbrecordingsllc (Dec 29, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I have the remastered version of this song and it sounds really awesome. The acoustic guitar strings resonating and the vocals are crisp and clear, minimal drums, but then that soft synth kicks in and my stereo comes alive, and is truly magical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Now this song has serious lows in it...if your subs are cheap do not even play it. Not only does it have droppin' hz lows but the lyricism is just flawless. 
The track is HOT and the artist rides the track like a surfer on the perfect wave. I use it for demos always.


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

I just recently came across this track. Never been a huge fan of hers but something about this recording, the kick drum dead center of the dash and being able to hear the tightness of the drum if that makes sense then of course the details in her vocals and acoustic guitar. Minimal but powerful



https://tidal.com/track/292744









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Usually the first track I play is: J. Gruska, P. Gordon -The Higher You Rise - Sheffield Track Record. Great recording, although digitized can't touch the direct-to-disk vinyl version.

Otherwise, I usually go with music the listener is familiar with, and maybe throw in a few they aren't. Always interesting to see people trip out over details they've never heard before within familiar songs. I used to date a musician who was a bit "holier than thou" towards non-musicians like myself, particularly regarding the Beatles. I played her a few Beatles songs and watched her jaw drop when she heard instrumental lines, percussion, and bass notes she had never heard in 30+ years of listening on crap equipment. She didn't have a good answer for why I should listen to someone's opinion when they have never actually heard the true extent and fullness of the music.

I've been thinking about making a 1-2 minute spliced demo track of particularly amazing portions of perhaps a dozen different songs - start with light, airy type sounds and progress towards heavier, larger scale stuff. Basically, "here's the two dollar treatment, then feel free to play whatever you want". (I currently have over 50K songs on a USB SSD, almost all are FLAC.)

Michael Jackson - Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough & Rock With You
Blood, Sweat & Tears - Spinning Wheel
Doors - Ghost Song from American Prayer
Black Sabbath - Behind The Wall Of Sleep & Hand Of Doom
ELP - Still... You Turn Me On
Queen - Get Down, Make Love & Who Needs You
Tom Petty - Breakdown
Devo - Triumph Of The Will
Lipps Inc - Funkytown
Heart - Magic Man
Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E's In Love
Ted Nugent - Stranglehold
Thin Lizzy - Warriors
Trio - Out In The Streets & Bye Bye
Violent Femmes - Please Do Not Go
White Zombie -Thunder Kiss '65
Yes - Roundabout
ZZ Top - La Grange


----------

